

Show HN: PressRise, an alternative to Reddit that lets users vote on development - chjohasbrouck
https://www.pressrise.com

======
chjohasbrouck
I was working on a blog aggregator and decided to transition it into a simple
link aggregator, since a lot of people seem to be looking for an alternative
to Reddit these days. I wasn't sure what features I would add or subtract or
do differently, so I thought this could be a good opportunity to practice the
concept of user-driven development.

There's a link at the bottom of the page ("Add a Feature") where people can
submit and vote on feature requests. The most upvoted feature requests will
dictate development.

So the site isn't just user-generated content, but is also in itself a user-
generated platform.

If anyone wants to help me work on this (or any of my or your other projects),
there's a contact form on the main website, or you can email me directly at my
username on Google's email service. Always interested in making new contacts.
Thanks.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
maybe. mdcrawford@gmail.com

My macbook pro dropped dead. I am limited in the work I can do until I can buy
a new notebook. Probably not a mac.

A very common problem with community-driven for-profit businesses is that the
paid employees often do not realize that the community should be consulted
about important decisions. To the extent they do realize it, the paid
employees do not understand why they should.

For example, one of the reasons that Sun hired its open source diva was the
outcry that resulted from sun adding a new committer to a repository. Suns
take is that they hired the guy to write code for that specific project, but
the other developers - not sun employees - pointed out that he should have
attached patches to bug reports until he was invited to become a committer.

I dont have a position on Victoria's dismissal. There are many reasons it
could have been justified. But even if it was so justified, it was damn fool
ignorant for reddit to drop its most-popular feature on a cement floor.

